# Does anybody own an Ankona?



## Tilly_Bend

I am really interested in the Cayenne but would like to just see in person the finish of these boats. I have read plenty reviews and most are pretty good when comparing to the price point. I live in Houston and fish Rockport. Would anyone be willing to just let me look at their boat before I pull the trigger on buying one?


----------



## Rob S

there are a few of them in the Houston/ Galveston area. Look up Houston Fly Fishing on Facebook. I know a few guys that have them on there


----------



## crw91383

I own a shadowcast 16.


----------



## Tilly_Bend

crw91383 said:


> I own a shadowcast 16.


The only concern I have and my reason for wanting to see one in person is, I don't know if this makes sense, but the feel of the boat. Is it solid like a quality skiff or do they have the same kind of cheap plastic feel a mako or something along those lines have? I understand its not going to have the same "fit and finish" as a Hells Bay and I am not looking for that I just one something that has a sturdy hull.


----------



## crw91383

Overall a very solid skiff just don't expect fit and finish of a Hell Bay or Maverick.


----------



## Permit Rat

How much does the Ankona weigh? This will give you a clue, along with other features, like the under-gunwale rod racks, which act like supporting ribs and reinforce the topsides, making them more rigid. My Silverking is only 16 ft. long, but weighs 875 lbs. It's built like a brick s**thouse, yet poles fairly easily. BTW, ease of poling is more determined by the attitude of the boat in the water, than anything else. One needs to balance his boat, such that it rides level in the water. Boats that squat down in the stern under the pole, push a lot more water and are harder to get going. The old Hewes skiffs come to mind as I write this. Hewes were developed long before poling platforms were invented and the balance of the skiff was for the guide poling from the bow, as most did. The fuel tank was under the console and the fill tube was on the console. It took Hewes seemingly forever to change the balance and put the fuel tank up forward to compensate for the guy on the poling platform.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

X2 on F and F. There is a reason why they are priced below similar hulls in the market. Look over the entire skiff. Stick your head in every hatch and look under the gunnels. 

Check out microskiff.com there are always several for sale in the classifieds. 
There is an interesting thread on Ankona boats in the general discussion section of microskiff. FYI, you may or may not want to read all 11 pages of the thread. its getting pretty heated in that forum but there are some good and not so good reviews of the Ankona built quality and customer service.


----------



## Permit Rat

Yeah, I'd like to retract my previous post.....not in that the information was necessarily wrong, but that I was thinking of an entirely different skiff. The Ankona doesn't have a cap and I was thinking it did. Call it a senior moment....at least that's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Ankona has a Texas rep in Corpus you should hook up with:

Capt. Marcus Haralson
Doc's Fishing Clinics
Corpus Christi
361.443.6993
docsfishingclinic.com

When I am ready to buy a skiff, I'm leaning to the Ankona or Salt Marsh skiffs.


----------



## WadinCajun

Tilly/Rippin Lips,

I wouldn't put too much weight into that thread. It seems like two ****** off guys who had some shady circumstances. One of them was garage mods/repairs that they tried to blame on the factory. Out of all the threads and boats that Ankona has sold these are the only two people who seem displeased with the outcome. I think it is more whinning from immature people than anything else. If you want a simple, easy to operate and own skiff than these are great skiffs. They can pretty much build them anyway you want them and have plenty of hulls to offer in the sub 15-20k range. If you want to spend more than that then there are probably other options that you should consider.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Wadin- I don't want to derail OP's thread but thought he should at least see the "bad" along with the good. And some of those issues were factory issues (center console not square).

here is the way I see it. 
There is a reason that you are paying 10K-20K less than a ECC, HB, BT etc. Don't expect the same standard level of quality and craftsmanship. Ankona makes a great boat for the price but they do have issues. You will be getting a poling skiff that preforms like an ECC,HB,BT for half the price. Ankona isn't a Cadillac, Its a budget friendly flats skiff.


----------



## WadinCajun

Ripin' Lips said:


> Wadin- I don't want to derail OP's thread but thought he should at least see the "bad" along with the good. And some of those issues were factory issues (center console not square).
> 
> here is the way I see it.
> There is a reason that you are paying 10K-20K less than a ECC, HB, BT etc. Don't expect the same standard level of quality and craftsmanship. Ankona makes a great boat for the price but they do have issues. You will be getting a poling skiff that preforms like an ECC,HB,BT for half the price. Ankona isn't a Cadillac, Its a budget friendly flats skiff.


I can agree with that. A wet test and first hand inspection would be wise for any boat purchaser. Which is difficult considering the distance between Texas(or anywhere on N. Gulf) and Ft. Pierce, FL. They seem to attend a good bit of boat shows (Fl. and Charleston) hopefully they will add one in this region sometime soon.


----------



## Tilly_Bend

Ripin' Lips said:


> Wadin- I don't want to derail OP's thread but thought he should at least see the "bad" along with the good. And some of those issues were factory issues (center console not square).
> 
> here is the way I see it.
> There is a reason that you are paying 10K-20K less than a ECC, HB, BT etc. Don't expect the same standard level of quality and craftsmanship. Ankona makes a great boat for the price but they do have issues. You will be getting a poling skiff that preforms like an ECC,HB,BT for half the price. Ankona isn't a Cadillac, Its a budget friendly flats skiff.


I read through that thread on microskiff and I appreciate you pointing it out to me. I would like to buy a used East Cape or Hells Bay but I have yet to come across one that has less than 300 hours on it and doesn't cost $30,000 plus. Im just in the market for a decent poling skiff. I fish out of Haynie now but it doesn't work to well for fly fishing.


----------



## Neumie

Somewhat off topic, but the Cayo 173 is priced similarly as the Ankona boats, but looks like a much better fit & finish. Granted I have not seen one in person, just pics from a few threads on Microskiff.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-173.17445/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/my-cayo-173-build.35013/


----------



## Tilly_Bend

Neumie said:


> Somewhat off topic, but the Cayo 173 is priced similarly as the Ankona boats, but looks like a much better fit & finish. Granted I have not seen one in person, just pics from a few threads on Microskiff.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-173.17445/
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/my-cayo-173-build.35013/


Those are some good looking boats. I just got off of the phone with them, $16,500 with a 25 tiller suzuki. They are ordered out until August as of right now.


----------



## caddis

300 hours isn't much use if taken care of.....


----------



## quattro

*shaddowcast*

have one - it's nice and as others have stated it's not a hell's bay - but at 30% of the price what would you expect. Mine gets light duty in Galveston bay and is more than adequate for my needs.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Tilly- and that's the problem. Those boats are not worth that much IMO. But us stupid fisherman keep propping up and supporting those prices. Which is why Ankona, cayo and the likes are gaining market share. They fill a niche for the budget minded fisher dude. Its pretty funny how those top tier 10-20 yo boats appreciate in value! I think the sales price on the whipray was close to 10K when they were first introduced. That same boat will be a 20K boat today.


----------



## crw91383

Love mine! For the price you cannot find a better deal. Performs and poles great. It has its limitation but overall is the perfect boat for somebody looking to get into a new poling skiff. They also have a sister company Salt Marsh Skiffs that just launched a new hull called the Heron. Looks to be a cool boat.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

don't forget Tavernier as well. I believe its another sister company to Ankona and SM. I think its a hobie copy if I remember correctly. I've got the SM1444. its in the classifieds but im not plugging it here. Its a great boat for the price but again, don't expect a caddy. It rides great in chop, poles well in light winds, gets super skinny and is freaking light. BIL and myself picked up the skiff and hauled it on shore to hunt ducks. it did everything I asked of it and more. The only complaints I've had have been minor nitpicking stuff but I will say this. If you choose Ankona. Be explicit and ask questions. I learned the hard way that when you ask for rob tubes you must specify the rod holders as well. Its not a package deal. Also, make sure you specify you want a water ready skiff that includes a battery. lesson learned on my first build.


----------



## Permit Rat

Tilly....I thought I was done with this thread, because I don't know Ankona. But now I see you want a skiff for fly fishing. IMO, a walk around cap is huge in a fly fishing skiff. You'll need rod storage and under-gunwale is the way to go, IMO. Even in the high priced spreads, I hate those lockable rod lockers, cuz they trap salt air and won't let in any ventilation. What's your budget? There are used Superskiffs, plus the Mitzi and Dolphin, which make models popped off a Superskiff hull, but with different caps. If you can go 10K, and don't mind a drive to Florida, I'm sure you can find something.


----------



## Permit Rat

Here's my skiff...a 1992 16' Silverking w/ 90 hp. 2 stroke Yamaha. Bought it in 2001 for $7800. That's just an example of what you can find.


----------



## Tilly_Bend

Permit Rat said:


> Tilly....I thought I was done with this thread, because I don't know Ankona. But now I see you want a skiff for fly fishing. IMO, a walk around cap is huge in a fly fishing skiff. You'll need rod storage and under-gunwale is the way to go, IMO. Even in the high priced spreads, I hate those lockable rod lockers, cuz they trap salt air and won't let in any ventilation. What's your budget? There are used Superskiffs, plus the Mitzi and Dolphin, which make models popped off a Superskiff hull, but with different caps. If you can go 10K, and don't mind a drive to Florida, I'm sure you can find something.


I'd like to get into something for about 15k maybe 18k. I have been looking for a couple years now but I am about to be in a situation where I think I will may finally be able to afford one.


----------



## Permit Rat

I just went to the Florida Sportsman Classifieds....Here's 2 real skiffs for you, both in your price range....PLUS an Ankona, if you'reset on one of those. That Maverick is a helluva skiff....wish I had one.
Photos were in the ads
*Maverick Mirage 2 
*1999 17 ft Maverick Mirage 2
90hp Yamaha 2 Stroke
2015 Aluminium Continental 1830 Trailer-Purchased New In October
G Loomis Carbon Push Pole
Sea Deck Under Gunnel & On Poling Platform
New Battery
Brand New Garmin 44dv Chartplotter/Sonar Combo W/DownVu
Vhf
2nd Owner
Spare Prop
Clean Title

Boat has been meticulously maintained, always washed and dried after every use. Turn key and ready to go. 
Getting bigger boat

$15,500

Please don't hesitate to call or text for more info for 321.432.8455
Located in Merritt Island, FL

Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?212866-Maverick-Mirage-2#ixzz3yZpK2cUu
ã€€
*2001 Hewes Bonefisher 16' 
*2001 Hewes Bonefisher 16â€™
Kevlar Lapstrake hull
Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke
Minn Kota Riptide ST80 24v Trolling motor
Guest 3 bank onboard charger (new)
Garmin 178c GPS/chartplotter
Custom poling platform w/ leaning bar
Tibor push pole caddy
18â€™ Stiffy fiberglass pushpole
Powertech 4 blade stainless prop

This is an amazing skiff that is that is very clean and in excellent condition; completely turn key and ready to fish. Handles chop well and will get you into the skinny water and poles great. The engine runs great and has a 32-gallon gas tank, only ran with non-ethanol fuel and Yamalube ring-free added to each fill-up. Trailer was recently overhauled with new tires, wheels and new bunks and supports. Has plenty of storage with watertight holds, live well, under gunnel rod storage and rod holders on the console.

Price is $14,500. Please email [email protected] or text/call three zero five 684-3537. Located in South Miami.

Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?213046-2001-Hewes-Bonefisher-16#ixzz3yZpZcMl7
ã€€
*2013 Ankona Shadowcast 16 
*2013 Ankona Shadowcast 16
2012 Mercury Sea Pro 25HP , 114 Hours on motor
Carbon marine tiller extension
55lb Minn Kota Ipilot
Lenco 9x9 Trim Tabs
8 gallon built in fuel cell in the bow
Custom horizontal rod holders and rod tubes. Holds up to 2 fly rods up to 9 feet and 4 spinning/baitcasting setups or 6 spinning/baitcasting setups.
Boat has 2 batteries, small house battery for tabs and bilge pump and a group 27 interstate for the ipilot
switch panel has 3 remaining slots for accessories
Custom float on trailer, torsion axles, LED lighting, breakaway tongue, spare tire and hub assembly
Boat has been garage kept and cleaned after every use, I am the second owner and the original owner kept the boat in a garage as well.

Asking 9000
Message me for info and if you have any questions.

Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?212872-2013-Ankona-Shadowcast-16#ixzz3yZpsWT3c


----------



## Tilly_Bend

Permit Rat said:


> I just went to the Florida Sportsman Classifieds....Here's 2 real skiffs for you, both in your price range....PLUS an Ankona, if you'reset on one of those. That Maverick is a helluva skiff....wish I had one.
> Photos were in the ads
> *Maverick Mirage 2
> *1999 17 ft Maverick Mirage 2
> 90hp Yamaha 2 Stroke
> 2015 Aluminium Continental 1830 Trailer-Purchased New In October
> G Loomis Carbon Push Pole
> Sea Deck Under Gunnel & On Poling Platform
> New Battery
> Brand New Garmin 44dv Chartplotter/Sonar Combo W/DownVu
> Vhf
> 2nd Owner
> Spare Prop
> Clean Title
> 
> Boat has been meticulously maintained, always washed and dried after every use. Turn key and ready to go.
> Getting bigger boat
> 
> $15,500
> 
> Please don't hesitate to call or text for more info for 321.432.8455
> Located in Merritt Island, FL
> 
> Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?212866-Maverick-Mirage-2#ixzz3yZpK2cUu
> ã€€
> *2001 Hewes Bonefisher 16'
> *2001 Hewes Bonefisher 16â€™
> Kevlar Lapstrake hull
> Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke
> Minn Kota Riptide ST80 24v Trolling motor
> Guest 3 bank onboard charger (new)
> Garmin 178c GPS/chartplotter
> Custom poling platform w/ leaning bar
> Tibor push pole caddy
> 18â€™ Stiffy fiberglass pushpole
> Powertech 4 blade stainless prop
> 
> This is an amazing skiff that is that is very clean and in excellent condition; completely turn key and ready to fish. Handles chop well and will get you into the skinny water and poles great. The engine runs great and has a 32-gallon gas tank, only ran with non-ethanol fuel and Yamalube ring-free added to each fill-up. Trailer was recently overhauled with new tires, wheels and new bunks and supports. Has plenty of storage with watertight holds, live well, under gunnel rod storage and rod holders on the console.
> 
> Price is $14,500. Please email [email protected] or text/call three zero five 684-3537. Located in South Miami.
> 
> Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?213046-2001-Hewes-Bonefisher-16#ixzz3yZpZcMl7
> ã€€
> *2013 Ankona Shadowcast 16
> *2013 Ankona Shadowcast 16
> 2012 Mercury Sea Pro 25HP , 114 Hours on motor
> Carbon marine tiller extension
> 55lb Minn Kota Ipilot
> Lenco 9x9 Trim Tabs
> 8 gallon built in fuel cell in the bow
> Custom horizontal rod holders and rod tubes. Holds up to 2 fly rods up to 9 feet and 4 spinning/baitcasting setups or 6 spinning/baitcasting setups.
> Boat has 2 batteries, small house battery for tabs and bilge pump and a group 27 interstate for the ipilot
> switch panel has 3 remaining slots for accessories
> Custom float on trailer, torsion axles, LED lighting, breakaway tongue, spare tire and hub assembly
> Boat has been garage kept and cleaned after every use, I am the second owner and the original owner kept the boat in a garage as well.
> 
> Asking 9000
> Message me for info and if you have any questions.
> 
> Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?212872-2013-Ankona-Shadowcast-16#ixzz3yZpsWT3c


Thanks. Never looked on that website before, I just signed up.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

I believe the Texas sales rep in Corpus has a Shadowcast. If you're wanting to see the Cayenne, I'd call Ankona and I'm certain they could hook you up with someone close to you for you to see/wet test.


----------



## Solodaddio

skinnywaterfishin said:


> I believe the Texas sales rep in Corpus has a Shadowcast. If you're wanting to see the Cayenne, I'd call Ankona and I'm certain they could hook you up with someone close to you for you to see/wet test.


No sales rep in Texas anymore.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Solodaddio said:


> No sales rep in Texas anymore.


Really? What happened to ole Cap'n Haralson?


----------



## Solodaddio

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Really? What happened to ole Cap'n Haralson?


I believe Rose from Ankona mentioned something about health issues with the Texas rep.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Solodaddio said:


> I believe Rose from Ankona mentioned something about health issues with the Texas rep.


Sad to hear that...that's terrible.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Buddy owned a Ankona copperhead, if I didn't need a bigger Jon boat I'd bought it in a heartbeat. It wasn't a big water skiff like a ECC but it would get us to Greens if you knew the back roads. I thought the fit and finish was very nice for what he paid for the skiff.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad

Solodaddio said:


> I believe Rose from Ankona mentioned something about health issues with the Texas rep.


www.docsfishingclinic.com

Not sure where the previous posters got their information, but we spoke with him last week.

Capt. Marcus "Doc" Haralson


----------



## crw91383

The previous rep was captain Steve Utley of blue heron adventures and he did have health issues. Marcus just recently took over.



Chesapeake's Dad said:


> www.docsfishingclinic.com
> 
> Not sure where the previous posters got their information, but we spoke with him last week.
> 
> Capt. Marcus "Doc" Haralson


----------



## JavelinaRuss

crw91383 said:


> The previous rep was captain Steve Utley of blue heron adventures and he did have health issues. Marcus just recently took over.


That makes sense the buddy that owned the copperhead was buddies with utley. Thought Steve was still running the ranger poling skiff, they got both boats about the same time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> www.docsfishingclinic.com
> 
> Not sure where the previous posters got their information, but we spoke with him last week.
> 
> Capt. Marcus "Doc" Haralson


Ok, well that's who I posted as the Texas contact earlier in the thread. Glad he's doing well.


----------

